# eheim 2217 filter media cleaning question



## Paulus (29 Jun 2010)

i have an eheim 2217 with the following filter media setup:






- fine (white) filter pad
- eheim substrat
- Blue filter pad
- eheim mech

but sometimes the blue pad is full of dirt. so it needs a clean. but when i remove the substrat it sometimes stick to the blue pad. sometimes i gives the problem when you remove the substrat the mech also comes out with the pad. result: a nice mountain of mech and substrat mix   

can i put the substrat or mech inside something like a panty? or will this reduce the aquaflow inside the filter?

More people using this setup or filter media inside a panty?


----------



## mlgt (29 Jun 2010)

I just used 2-3 filter pads with the ceramic at the bottom. Then a devider type thing and then the filter floss on top.
Used it for years before I upgraded to the JBL e1500.


----------



## JAS (30 Jun 2010)

I use the recommended media setup and put the Substrat in a mesh bag.

Cleaning couldn't be easier. The fine white pad is replaced every time, the bag of Substrat is lifted out and rinsed in a bucket of tankwater to retain the bacteria, the blue foam pad is lifted out and rinsed well under a running tap, and then the whole canister with Mech tubes still in it is backflushed under a running tap. Put the blue foam back in, put the bag of Substrat back in, top it off with a new white pad, and you're all done in no more than 5-10 minutes.


----------



## arty (30 Jun 2010)

I think there nothing need to replace. I wash my fine filter foam around a year and is ok.
Keep yours rings-bio media in good condition, when necessary replace or replace and old can clean with some abrasive material - rings will be like new for next setup(only don't clean all rings out from bacteria, i keep always spare 100-200gr clean for next replacement, every 2-4 months)
Also not recommended as said JAS blue foam  or other media under TAP. better wash-rinse in same old tank water.
Any media have a lot of bacteria. Now every one think more and more surface area need and for sale i see every day new medias what told have larger and larger surface area for bacteria.
5 years ago i hold low tech 100 Liters tank on budget full with fish-practicaly overstocked and only 200L/h filter toped only with floss foam what use for body washing  and everything been fine, tank always been in balance and very healthy.

Best Regards,


----------



## JAS (30 Jun 2010)

arty said:
			
		

> Also not recommended as said JAS blue foam  or other media under TAP. better wash-rinse in same old tank water.



I'm all for the instructions on a filter warning not to rinse media under the tap, or a magazine like PFK warning not to do it. They have to play it safe for novice and experienced readers alike.

But if you have an Eheim Classic filled as recommended by Eheim, you're not going to crash the filter by rinsing the foam and Ehfimech under the tap. As long as the Ehfisubstrat is only lightly rinsed in tankwater you'll have more than enough bacteria left. Many people overestimate just how much biological media they need; you can never have too much but it's amazing how little you can get away with.

I'm not saying this would be a good way to clean every filter, but for an Eheim this hasn't failed me in over ten years.


----------



## arty (30 Jun 2010)

No warranty , probably  fine floss more usefull as ceramic rings or other media. I found one website in internet  about expirements with bacteria, which media best. And there proof about small filter impeller gives practicaly alone same efect as all filter media.
From this time i never rinse my external filter head-impeller under TAP .
In my previous low tech setup with hydor 20 after first week still amonia with all good and added established media-ceramic rings. I bought very small internal filter arround only 100-150L/h very weak, after 1 day amonia - 0.
Seems not in media quantity or fast flow is quality. Slow water flow enough feed bacteria in small filter.


Best Regards,


----------

